# Stressed daughter in Law to be



## carolyn (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi
We have just found out (yesterday) that my son's partner is diabetic. She has got to wait 2 weeks before she goes to see the Dr and she is worried it will effect the baby which is due on June 8th. What can I suggest to her to do because she is stressing out. I have tried to tell her things that I know but she is soooooo stressed. The birth is worring her as well.
________
Wendie 99


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2009)

First and foremost - not to stress as it raises your blood sugars! Your daughter doesn't have long to go - the problem with diabetes and pregnancy is that we tend to have larger babies to higher sugar levels - but as anything - it is not always the case. Your daughter has developed gestational diabetes at a later stage - so developing it should not have an adverse affect on the baby.

Two weeks is a long time to wait and I would insist that you are seen sooner - if not - is there a diabetic consultant that deals with pregnancy at her hospital where she has been having her ante-natal appointments? if so call them and insist you get seen as soon as poss. (Saying that - mine only hold a clinic every two/four weeks. Alternatively there should be a diabetic nurse at the hospital that also deals with maternity.

In the meantime - the best advice I can offer is to avoid sugary drinks/products (hard when you are preganant I know!) and to cut right down on carbs. - Eat much more vegetables . This will initially help lowere you blood sugar levels in the short term.

Finally - if her sugar levels were much, much too high they would have dealt with it immediately. Hopefully they have just slowly crept up and they have just noticed.

Oh! And your daughter will be quite thirsty naturally if she has high blood sugars - but if she isn't tell her to drink lots of water as this can help lower blood sugar levels also. Not a lot - but every bit helps!

I hope this helps - and don't forget gestational diabetes often disappears after the birth.


----------



## carolyn (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks admin. I have just spoken to her and she is going to the hospital next week and has been told that she will now be seen by a diabetic Dr. She has also spoken the the Dr earlier as I sugested and he says what you said it may be gestational diabetes. I hope what I have said to her has helped and she has calmed down alot, fear of the unknown i suspect. Many thanks again.
________
Gang bang chinese


----------



## gerryberry (Apr 8, 2009)

hey, iv not been on here for a wile due to circumstances but id like you to know iv got a healthy beautiful son and he is thriving, he is 2years old, he was 8lb 11oz a month early and tube fed for 2weeks but he is more than making up for it now, worth every minute. good luck and all the best xxx


----------

